# Really Cool DIY co2 reactor.



## xVitox (Oct 11, 2010)

I didnt know if anyone had seen this yet so I figured I'd post it on here. Thought it might be something to add to the sticky. It seems to be more effective that the usual PVC co2 injector
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/110100-cerges-reactor-diy-inline-co2-reactor.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi xVitox,

It is an interesting design; and it has a couple of variations. I am looking at trying that design on a 75 gallon "project tank" that I hope to have running by Thanksgiving or so.


----------



## xVitox (Oct 11, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi xVitox,
> 
> It is an interesting design; and it has a couple of variations. I am looking at trying that design on a 75 gallon "project tank" that I hope to have running by Thanksgiving or so.


yeah this is interesting set up i think ill try to build it for me when i go pressurized. The original creator said it works really well and a website even sells it

EDIT: They sell something like it. It is in the thread page three i think. The only difference is that they use a power head sponge to break it up more.


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

Not sure how I missed that before. What a great idea. Ive been thinking about reactor choices lately...


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

For those of you that are using this reactor, are you having issues with micro bubbles? I am currently using a Barr venturi internal and am tired of all the bubbles.


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

Im half way there I have the water filter in my garage,bought it and never hooked it up 
That does seem a little short though.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the one from Aquariumplants.com and works great on my 75gallon. Im just curious as to how they get the cord from the pum out of the housing anyone know???


----------

